# Hartford Symphony Orchestra's Fate Could Be Decided By End of Week



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I didn't think it would happen, but now it looks inevitable. The opera there shut down a few years back. It still looked like the symphony was going strong. It's the 2nd largest symphony in New England. I think it's the best in New England outside of Boston. But the management is demanding a 30% pay cut for the musicians. I don't see how they can seriously expect them to take that.



> A year-long labor dispute between the Hartford Symphony Orchestra and its musicians has reached a critical point.
> 
> According to the HSO, if an agreement on a new contract can't be reached when both sides meet Thursday night, the symphony will be forced to close its doors for good.


http://wnpr.org/post/hartford-symphony-orchestras-fate-could-be-decided-end-week#stream/0

Article from December:


> HARTFORD - The board of directors of the Hartford Symphony Orchestra said this week that the symphony could cease operations as early as next month unless the union representing musicians makes significant contractual concessions.
> 
> "We are going to spend the next few weeks analyzing all the options and assessing things as they unfold," Stephen Collins, the symphony's director of artistic operations and administration, said Wednesday. "And by late January at the latest, we need to have stability in our financial position or we're going to have to make very difficult decisions."
> 
> ...


http://www.courant.com/news/connecticut/hc-hartford-symphony-orchestra-1217-20151216-story.html


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

They took the huge pay cut to save the orchestra. Maybe they should put a tip jar on stage at concerts.

*Hartford Symphony Musicians Accept Pay Cut To Save Orchestra
*
http://www.courant.com/news/connecticut/hc-hartford-symphony-orchestera-0119-20160118-story.html


----------

